# week old calf has scours!!!



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

ok Clippy the cow calfed a lil girl on the 26 of July. 
she has been doing great . Clippy is raising her and we have been watching the two of them closly. well this afternoon the baby wasnt her normal bouncy self. went back to check on her a few minutes ago and she is scouring! and there was blood in it! nothing is open tomorrow. I can get bounce back though.. but what else can we do! 

thanks in advance 

blessings Tamar


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

should I take her away from her mom? Aslo is it speadable to our sheep/goats/chickens? there are no other calfs. her and her mom are the only cows we have.


----------



## canadianmandy (Nov 11, 2005)

**bump**


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I'd pull her off the cow and give her some Pepto-bismol, Kaopectate, or Imodium. Anything to try to slow down the scours. Get gatorade down her to keep her hydrated. If you don't have a bottle you can use a big syringe that you should be able to pick up at Wal-mart or a drug store. Just be careful to give it to her slowly so that she doesn't aspirate it. If it gets in her lungs it'll kill her quicker than the scours. A tube feeder will also work, but the tube can go into the lungs as well, so you have to be careful inserting it.

Your feed store should have some tablets for scours. Get some of those as soon as you can when they open, and start giving them to her. 

Once you get her back on the cow, you may need to limit how much she nurses till she gets a little size on her.


----------



## canadianmandy (Nov 11, 2005)

tyusclan said:


> I'd pull her off the cow and give her some Pepto-bismol, Kaopectate, or Imodium. Anything to try to slow down the scours. Get gatorade down her to keep her hydrated. If you don't have a bottle you can use a big syringe that you should be able to pick up at Wal-mart or a drug store. Just be careful to give it to her slowly so that she doesn't aspirate it. If it gets in her lungs it'll kill her quicker than the scours. A tube feeder will also work, but the tube can go into the lungs as well, so you have to be careful inserting it.
> 
> Your feed store should have some tablets for scours. Get some of those as soon as you can when they open, and start giving them to her.
> 
> Once you get her back on the cow, you may need to limit how much she nurses till she gets a little size on her.



thank you so much for helping us. I am Tamars daughter. the cow is mine  

I have her in the barn and I have been giving her electrolytes since last night. she is back to perky. I wil keep you updated.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Glad she's doing better.


----------



## canadianmandy (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok new question and update! 

She is doing good. I have been giving her bounce back for three day (no milk) She also had scour pills. 

how do I slowly start her back on milk?

she has lost so much weight these few days.. where did my fat calf go!  


















:dance:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

is the scours all gone?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

If the scours are cleared up start giving her one bottle of milk, and one bottle of Bounce Back for a day or two. Then up her to two bottles of milk. 

If you want to put her back on the cow, you can let her in with the cow to nurse for 20 or 30 minutes twice a day for a while. Watch her and see how she does, and as she grows you can extend that until you're leaving her with her all the time.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
If you keep the calf away from the cow to long the cow may start rejecting her.

bumpus
.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Friends that raise deer use metamusle {sp} for scours. Mix about 1 tbs to 8oz of milk a couple times. The little fawn we raised had them so bad the pepto, keopet or anything else we tried did not work. In just one day she was all cleared up and solid using the metamusle. Good luck with her. Sam


----------



## de Molay (Sep 23, 2006)

Scours is caused usually by lack of clean bedding or a dry place for the cow. The calf gets it from sucking the cow's dirty tits. I have had the same problem year after year, because of spring calving. This is one reason some people calve in the fall to escape flies and wet calving grounds. What I have found works the very best is diameticous earth could be spelled wrong. Buy the fine powered kind place it in a creep feeder where the calves can get free access and you won't have scours again. You can also use it for worming cows or horses, sheep or goats. For horses mix it with oats as they can be picky. You can also dust them with it for lice and fleas. It is 100% natural.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Never heard of diatomaceous earth having anything to do with scours, but maybe it does. :shrug: I certainly don't know everything.

If you do use DE be certain to get food grade. That's very important.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Awww, what a pretty calf. How is she by now? Usually they bounce back quickly with proper treatment. 

Best of luck and congrats on a pretty little heifer.


----------

